# Wo repositiory sourcen am besten hin?

## FrancisA

Hallo, ich möchte zb den Kernel, krusader und xfce direkt aus den git sourcen erstellen. Da ich das für die Ubuntu Partition auch brauche, habe ich das auf eine eigene Partition gelegt. Natürlich passen dann die Sachen nicht zusammen (./configure und das entsprechende Makefile dazu). Das erstelle ich dann eben neu dafür. Aber wo legt ihr die Sourcen ab (wenn ihr das nur für gentoo braucht=? usr/src? /usr/local/src oder wo anders?

----------

## franzf

Wir bauen NIE etwas händisch für das System (für Testzwecke als User im $HOME aber sehrwohl, das kommt dann nicht ins System).

Wir benutzen ebuilds. Für krusader gibt es ein svn-ebuild im kde-Overlay. Es gibt sicher auch Overlay für xfce-svn-ebuilds.

Diese Overlays korrekt einbinden (lies dir die Doku und/oder manpages durch) und die Packages per package.keywords/package.unmask freischalten, dann kannst du die einfach per emerge installieren.

Ich würde aber svn-ebuilds nur für Testzwecke verwenden und auch nur dann, wenn mein Rechner stark genug ist, die regelmäßigen rebuilds (samt rebuilds der Abhängigkeiten) in angemessener Zeit schultern zu können. Für ein Produktivsystem würde ich NIE svn-ebuilds verwenden, wenn diejenigen Programme produktiv benötigt werden.

----------

## FrancisA

Danke für die Info. Ich habe mir ja gleich gedacht, dass in Gentoo (quellcode basierendes System) so etwas existiert.  :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Dafür haste Deinen Gedanken mit Deiner Frage aber sehr weiträumig umkreist  :Very Happy: 

----------

